# SA Outing ex Adelaide



## Gator

Well I have just added the 47th member to our SA Group. Now that we have memebers outside the metro area what say we get together for a trip. I would make a suggestion that we consider either the River for a freshwater bash or Port Augusta for a potential kingfish bash. Come one and all and lets do it. We had 16 at the Bream bash lets see if we can improve on that.


----------



## L3GACY

Both have their merits. If we do the murray i'd suggest making it a multi-day trip, spectacular place to simply explore. Port auguda appeals to me more, rapids appeals to me the most but i dont think anyone will agree with that . My vote goes for the north!


----------



## scorpion

count me in work permitting
probably would prefer the river but either is ok

scorp


----------



## L3GACY

Just in case someone hasn't heard of Pt Augusta's reputation, game fishing gear is a must. 10 kilo outfits probably the minimum. I'll be running 20kilo.


----------



## Gator

Actually I was thinking that what ever option we might go for it would probably be an overnight sort of thing. So what are we looking at over a w/e I would assume as most of you poor people hold down employment of some sort  Well actually I do too now but only two days a week. Guess I should have put up poll but don't know if I can do it after the fact. I will send out a BC message to all and ask that those that are interested let me know their preference for place and date. I mean heck if worst comes to worst we can always stay metro; but hope not.


----------



## fishnfreak

when are we talking? I am hanging out for a kingy hunt, also snapper. TLD20s with 15kilo will do huh


----------



## Buff

Have been thinking about booking some Holidays for late Feb - March and give either Pirie/Augusta or KI a try so will be interested in most areas


----------



## fishnfreak

i need basically a month to book holidays(flexible a bit) I thought there were more than 16? But then again after the night i had before then i may have been seeing double


----------



## Crazy_Horse

If we are going up to Pt Augusta, there is no point in doing it until the middle of winter when the kingies are "on". We also need to work around school holidays at that time. I was going to suggest the first week or two of August. This means that there is 6 months between then and now to organise a trip to the Murray in the meantime! I'm up for both work permitting.


----------



## flea

Yep im in any where got to harvest almonds unti april.
cheers Kym


----------



## Crazy_Horse

I'm sure we can make a date for you in that time somewhere Leftie!


----------



## Gator

Well Folks I have had 10 replies to my BC message on this subject. As with the previous replies to this thread most feel that Kingfish are not on until much later in the year. It seems that most also are interested in a river trip. Anyway, I would not say that the concept was in any way a resounding success.

Maybe Flea could give us some pointers on the potential for a river trip. I would be in that. So Flea me lad - talk to us and lets see if we can get something organized.


----------



## Mattwah

I'm definately up for a river trip too

Matt


----------



## L3GACY

Yeah you can count me in, will have to get myself a bow and arrow beforehand though...


----------



## fishnfreak

oh yeah!! Im getting a bow to hunt with. Maybe us SA boys are cowboys


----------



## L3GACY

I'd like to think we are but i also think the eastern boys make us out to be something we're not. Might aswell live it up i guess.

Cheers, L3GACY the Cowboy.


----------



## flea

Ok Gator here goes.
I think we could go up into a little creek 30 min away just over the border,callop,cod i have caught them upto 64lb in this creek & great to camp next to.
Cooler months seem better for the big fish so lets say April onwards,if you all want something sooner i will organise it,there are plenty of oppsions.
Lets do it.
Cheers Kym.


----------



## Gator

Thanks for jumping in Flea  I am up for it and April would be fine for me. Can you give us a run down on what might be the program and I will put it out as a BC Msg to the SA group. I for one will be looking forward to it with great entusiasim. These young dudes with wishes to go into harms way are out of my class. I am sure the are a couple around and I am not the only Senior Citizen in this group - Maybe we could forge an Old Fella's group :lol:

Anyway I'm in and Flea are your happy to get everything more or less organized?? Maybe we should start a seperate thread for this trip?


----------

